# What does everyone do?



## Tommy

When you aren't hunting, what do you guys do to occupy the time from 8 to 5...and sometimes more?

I'm a lineman for a power company in Western Kansas.

Besides getting to work in brutal cold and blazing heat, rain, etc. the job has several other perks, like talking to a lot of landowners about hunting permission, hehe.

Tommy


----------



## El Gato Loco

I spent 7 years doing commercial electronic security before starting my own business in marketing. It allows me a lot of flexibility which is nice, but sometimes I wish I had the 9-5 back.









My grandfather retired from Amerun U.E. here in MO. He was a lineman....


----------



## cmiddleton

a lot of electricians, I'm a electrical contractor
i went to work for energy electric when i was 14, i'm now 47
i bought the company 6 years ago.
pre reccession we had 33 journeyman electricians now we have 10.
i wish work would pick up in the serrounding states so the out of state contractors would go home.
when 30 contractors bid the same job the guy who forgot something in his bid takes the job.
i'm getting bumper stickers for our trucks that say "vote yes for one cent sales tax colorado contractors need the money"


----------



## GritGuy

I was a Journeyman Steel Detailer for almost 20 years then retired for 4 years, had to leave the home or the family was going to bust my chops LOL so I went back to work with a small Ion Gas Laser company doing fine Tig welding work and running the Hydrogen Gas ovens for Brazing work, now learning all about Lasers, quite a feat for a welder LOL. Thats for some income during the day.

In the evenings I run my website and make small digital animal callers for trappers and trail camera enthusiasts, biologists, and other research people, plus I run a small fur business and make fur hats and leather products to help me pay for hunting and trapping.

When I'm not doing all that I drift thru different forums learning more about my hobby of trapping, hunting and calling.


----------



## UTcoyoteklr

I work for the Union Pacific Rail Road I am on call 24/7 365 but I have alot of off time for the hunts>


----------



## coyotejon

i locate underground utilities for work. laid off for the winter as of this week


----------



## coyotekidd

mail delivery here. its okay. its a job. I get done early, come home and do things pertaining to hunting/fishing etc. have a wife 2 boys and a daughter on the way.


----------



## Songdog

I am a Mechanical Contractor (plumbing, heating and air conditioning) Been a Master Plumber for about 12 years and started My company about 11 years ago with my parents. Love the job and the opportunity to work with my family.


----------



## El Gato Loco

coyotekidd said:


> have a wife 2 boys and a daughter on the way.


This made me laugh because of how I read it. Are they all on the way, right now? Where are you getting them from?


----------



## rem700_krazy223

Well i was a machinst until last january.. not im just a statistic on the unemployment charts.. jobs in northern illinois are hard to come by right now.. it sucks.. makes funds small for hunting goods


----------



## Mr Mike

I am not working, can't find a job here, we just moved from Philly to Athens,GA Area. Here in Ga the Sheriff do my job, Behavioral Management in schools. We moved because my wife got an new job offer and wanted to get out of the city.....So now I have the time to hunt, Thank Heavens Ga has a generious deer allotment 2 buck, 10 doe. My contribution has been 5 deer, 1 Hog numerous small game.


----------



## chuck richards

I retired from the US Navy in 1996, went back to school to become a machinist. Now I am a full time custom knifemaker. Lots of flexibility. Plus my wife makes more than I could so why work 9-5







?


----------



## bar-d

I farm and ranch in West Central Texas. I also do custom farming for others in the area. Welding work on farm equipment, custom gates and fencing. Up until recently, I day worked for some ranches in the North Texas area. I also am a licensed HVAC contractor which helps support my agriculture habit. Getting a little too old and banged up to crawl around in attics so I plan on phasing out the HVAC work. Some of you probably think I am blowing smoke but I am being totally honest.


----------



## Girdham

I'm lucky, I have been working in an injection molding factory for 4 years. I go hunting as much as I can when I can. Good luck to all, wherever you are.


----------



## paraguayguy

Own hunting lodges in Paraguay and Argentina. Work in those countries Late April through August each year. Substitute school teacher during the off season in Virginia where I was born. This schedule allows me to mark off to hunt or fish as much as I desire, (lots). When in South America, I hunt nearly everyday with my guests. New to Predator calling but have been a life long trapper.


----------



## engel6460

Im a retired nys corrections officer, spent 25 years working in a max security jail, boy could i tell some stories.i drive a big rig now for somthing to do when im not hunting or fishing. Oh yea my brother is a union electrician.


----------



## yoteslayer0927

I am a wildlife biologist and own my own consulting firm. I also teach a semester here and there at Auburn University.


----------



## Kennyd

Clerk in the Post Office here. My hours have been cut over the years, so I get out in the woods a little more each year.


----------



## Stink finger

Im a union carpenter here in Las Vegas NV i try to get out in the desert as often as possible about every other weekend.


----------



## CoyoteCraze

I own a lawn care business so I'm busy from about the middle of March through the middle of October. Don't have a whole lot of time to get away during those months but come the first of November, I'm free to call coyotes as much as I want for 4 months!!! Best of both worlds!!!


----------



## sonofdsouth72

looking for work is how i spend my time other than that chasing critters from the small to the big when in season .


----------



## DogCatcher

Im a dump truck driver in a town outside of Nashville, TN We do alot of state road and odd paving jobs. But at the moment ive been layed off due to the weather, hope things pick up pretty soon.


----------



## tblankenship

I'm a project manager for a software company.


----------



## autumnrider

From 7a.m.-3:30 p.m. 5 days a week, I am an inspector for Caterpillar Reman in Corinth, MS. From 3:30pm until ----I take care of my horses. Love those horses--they are the original ATV's and my horse is going to be used alot for hunting. Now thats a quite way to sneak as close as I can to "ole wiley"


----------



## FoxSniper

I am a full time student for Natural Resource Conservation in the spring and fall, but during the summer i work construction, dirt work and underground utilities. a lot of fun and good money for paying school off. LOL


----------



## mgmurri

I am a IBEW #449 Inside Wireman Electrician (Union journeyman elctrician). Fortunate to work for a good company that has maintained work with this economy. I do agriculture service work, which allows me access to a lot of private farm and ranch ground to hunt. Growing up and still today my family ranches, this also allows me to hunt on lots of private ranches and association alotments. The only problem is not having the time to hunt like i truly would like to, on that note I do have a wife, two children with her and two step-children, so my family takes a lot of time and i have to work alot too.


----------



## Tony Tebbe

I'm a professional predator guide and custom predator call builder. I finally reached a point in my life to walk away from an executive software development position and live my dream, a year and half ago. If I'm not out calling, I'm building calls or working with my dogs. I raise and train coyote decoy dogs throughout the year.

Tony


----------



## CGC Mitch

union electrician ibew local 1105 , call builder


----------



## JAKEAZ

Im in the Aerospace industry have been all my adult life which has been 12 going on 13 years, Im a Sr. Plasma tech we reapair, over haul, and manufacture APU's, Propultion, and rocket componets. The work is 5 days a week so it leaves the weekends to shooting and hunting and fishing which is nice. I joined up with a local predator hunting club here which is great the offer a lot.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Maintenance manager for 17 years in recycling facility. It is totally amazing the things people discard. Work all kinds of hours mostly infavor of the company. Got 4 weeks vacation which mostly gets used in the hunting and holiday season. Living in middle of Dallas does not give much oppurtunity to get away in the evening for quick hunts. Hoping to meet others who live on the out skirts with connections to hunting to maybe hunt with.


----------



## Flatlander

I'm a sheet metal worker for a traveling company. Get to see alot of places and meet alot of
people. Many of them hunters with coyote problems. Flatlander to the rescue.


----------



## Pete Armstrong

I have been in Law Enforcement for over 26yrs. I became a Firearms Instructor around 10yrs. ago, while I was in Detective's. I finally had enough of investigations and went full time into being a firearms instructor. It was like going 125mph to 30mph. Enjoying teaching the Cadet's. I get to shoot a little and the only things I hunt now are 4-legged critters.


----------



## gonzmg

My wife and I own a ranch in New Mexico, I am a journeyman electrician and work in Alaska on the pipeline get plenty of time to hunt in the fall and winter. Summers are spent doing ranch work.
Mike


----------



## gonzmg

I am a journeyman electrician is how i pay the bills, an outdoorsman is my passion.
Mike


----------



## CGC Mitch

I am a union electrician IBEW local 1105. I also make custom calls and we film our hunts last year was our first full year doing the filming serious and to say it was a learning experience would be an understatement but has turned into a new very expsenive addiction


----------



## catcapper

ADC Operator


----------



## BarelyTame

My wife and I are ministers and missionaries; just got back from one month in Nigeria, Africa. No hunting there: they're hungry and they've eaten every living critter they find -- except the goats that run the countryside and the rats they continue to hunt each day for a bit of protien.


----------



## Centex

I'm a pharmacist/owner of a small pharmacy that supplies medicine for nursing home residents. Have specialized in long term care for over 20 years. Have recently reduced my work week to 3 days so I have more time to hunt/fish/predator hunt and to teach my grandkids how to have fun and appreciate the outdoors.

Centex


----------



## autumnrider

Centex, 
I just wanted to praise you for introducing the grandkids to the outdoors. Very little of the young in the outdoors nowaday. The youth is our future please teach them everything about the outdoors. Let them enjoy and have the best fun ever. Kill or catch or not, make it fun for our youth........My grandson is 5 now and I have promised to carry him turkey hunting this year. We have already accomplished the slate call and I'm going to let him call for us. He is blowing the grunt, rabbit distress and he loves to play a hunting game on the x-box. Oh yeah, he is already making up good stories also.


----------



## NMDogslayer

Maintenance supervisor for the school district here. Also own a ADC bussiness here as well.


----------



## ReidRH

*I have Been in the Oil and Gas Production Industry for the last 30 years, I am an avid hunter I own 40 acres in the heart of Mississippi I deer hunt on and have taken Bobcats and Fox on it though I am yet to see a Coyote on my Property.*
* My Wife Loves to deer hunt as well as I do, so do my 3 sons. So I am a Lucky Man. My 11 year old son saw his first Bobcats this year so he is Pumped up about Predator hunting as much as I am.*


----------



## rainshadow1

I dabble! Pure entreprenuer.


----------



## 84jeepj10

I'm in the US Army Military Intelligence currently stationed in South Korea. I troubleshoot and repair computers, networking, electronics, and communications equipment. Kind of a jack of all trades technical job in the Army (33W/35T).
It's goin to be awhile before I can get back into hunting unless I can get some in (and afford it) when I go on leave this year.


----------



## dogstuffer

for the 9-5 i'm a loader operator for a stone company. then since layoff in winter, i help out the little lady doing taxidermy. all other free time is in the woods. either by myself, the whole family, or occactional friend or two.


----------



## buckeyeboy

I am a retired UAW worker; 30yrs and out. I golf in the summer and trap,hunt deer and trying to call some coyotes in the fall and winter.


----------



## PA Hillbilly

Going on 19 years in heavy highway construction, member of Local 1058 out of Pittsburgh, PA.


----------



## valdez8698

I work at the newspaper here in town. I also am going to school to become a game warden, so i can get the scope. lol


----------



## El Gato Loco

FYI.. I just started a "Introduce yourself here!" thread. The link is here:

http://www.predatortalk.com/members-cabin/359-introduce-yourself-here.html#post1973


----------



## MichelleB

I'm a full time Taxidermist The name of my shop is Laurel Mountain Taxidermy


----------



## Lifes2fun

I am a former Prison Supervisor, starting in March with the Pa Game Commission as a Wildlife Conservation Officer trainee.

Rainshadow...I have seen some of your knives...one day I may have to save my pennies and get one of those beauty's


----------



## Toxic

I have been a technician at a GM dealership in Columbus GA for about 18 years. I just have completed the hire process for Kia Motors manufaturing in West Point GA, I start there in 3 weeks.


----------



## Makwa

Hi........I have a ranch and we have commercial cattle. I have been a licenced big game guide for 33 years and I am also a hunting consultant and trap in the winter.


----------



## dogstuffer

rainshadow, you make some really nice knives. hope to be able to get one some day soon.


----------



## Orphanedcowboy

Military aviation component repair, mainly rotor systems


----------



## jonthepain

I'm an online book publisher. Hope to have a couple of hunting books available by spring.


----------



## 3 Fs

Retired law enforcement...now full-time taxidermist, including a fleshing and tanning service.


----------



## daveinwoodland

Hi all,

I work for Apple 4 days a week off 3 so I can have some good time to go after the varmints.


----------



## tjc1230

I work 
for the general electric and have only 2 yrs to go for retirement YES! When i'm not hunting ,trapping or fishing. i like to play with my food plots and spoil my grand children.


----------



## yotekiller

Hey Tony, gotta give you credit for having the guts to live your dream and wish you luck. Also wanted to ask if you train the dogs to sell or just for your personal use? I've seen a few videos using dogs as decoys and have been thinking of trying it, just not sure where to start.


----------



## RoughNeck

As you might have guessed from my name I work in the oil field and work 7 on and 7 off so i can hunt alot.


----------



## On a call

I used to rob banks but that got too risky so I switched down to be a politician. I took from the middle, gave to the rich and the poor who wanted more, did what I wanted and gave myself a raise. I made sure I had rock solid retirement at the expense of those who paid me...( know them ? ). I told the truth no mater what...problem is I never knew what that was. And...who is God ?? just a myth ?

I am not ragging on our Government for we are the ones who put them in...right ??? .( know how to trap a pig ??) I promise to give you everything you want at the expensive of everything you have.


----------



## youngdon

I am semi-retired, after owning a repair company for 15yrs my wife had had enough of not seeing me so she told me to sell it, now we only have one of us working long hours. I'm looking for something home based at the moment although I would like to start a guide business out of our cabin up north someday.


----------



## COElkFreak

natural gas plant operator.


----------

